# canadian ww2 campaignsa



## frankie_future infanteer (27 Aug 2005)

what campaign in ww2 do you think that the canadians earned most respect from.    italian, normandy/france, holland, germany, or in north africa.  i think it was normandy/france because they were able to secure a beachead, capure caen, help close the faliese gap, basicly took out two german armys, and there airbourne troops helped with the invasion and completed all thiere tasks/objective


----------



## paracowboy (27 Aug 2005)

frankie, frankie, frankie,
you're not paying attention to the many people on here who have tried to help you. This is actually an interesting question, but again: MSN speak, poor grammar, etc. This shows a lack of respect for the members, and it doesn't help your cause. 

People are trying to help you, and you're ignoring them. If you truly want to be an Infantryman learn to listen to what you are told.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Aug 2005)

frankie_future infanteer said:
			
		

> what campaign in ww2 do you think that the canadians earned most respect from.      italian, normandy/france, holland, germany, or in north africa.   i think it was normandy/france because they were able to secure a beachead, capure caen, help close the faliese gap, basicly took out two german armys, and there airbourne troops helped with the invasion and completed all thiere tasks/objective



Frankie you alluded to doing a lot of research about World War 2. My research shows very little participation of Canadian units in North Africa, perhaps your information is better then mine. Can you tell me what Canadian units participated there?


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 Aug 2005)

See: http://www.legionmagazine.com/features/canadianmilitaryhistory/97-01.asp

There was a substantial Canadian contribution to Operation TORCH - about the same, in number of combat ships, as the entire Canadian combat fleet today.  At least two ships, _Louisburg_ and _Weyburn_ were sunk in the early stages of a bitterly contested (from the air) invasion of North Africa.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Aug 2005)

Appreciate the clarification Edward


----------



## frankie_future infanteer (27 Aug 2005)

How am i talking msn i dont understand. :-\


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Aug 2005)

frankie_future infanteer said:
			
		

> what campaign in ww2 do you think that the canadians earned most respect from.    italian, normandy/france, holland, germany, or in north africa.  i think it was normandy/france because they were able to secure a beachead, capure caen, help close the faliese gap, basicly took out two german armys, and there airbourne troops helped with the invasion and completed all thiere tasks/objective



frankie, do you find your paragraph above easy to read and understand? or perhaps something more like this:

Editied by M. O'Leary - "From which campaign of the Second World War do you think that Canadians earned the most respect?   Would you say it was the Italian campaign, D-Day and subsequent operations in France, Holland, Germany, or in North Africa?  I think it was Normandy and France because the Canadian Army secured a beachhead, captured Caen, helped to close the Falaise Gap, in doing so they helped defeat the bulk of two German armies; and their participation in airborne operations helped support the D-day invasion, accomplishing all their tasks and objectives."

Good literacy skills are more important than you might think at this time. Once you are in the service, how well-written will you want the officers and NCOs documenting your training and career decisions to be? If you achieve NCO rank, don't you think that your troops will deserve the best administrative support you can provide them. How you express yourself, verbally and on paper, reflects your skills and professionalism to others. Spelling, punctuation, sentence structure and clarity DO count.


----------



## frankie_future infanteer (27 Aug 2005)

Im 13 years old, im not 20 so im not that good with grammer/puntuation. I can spell though so if I dont talk with good skills im sorry im really trying i swear.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Aug 2005)

frankie_future infanteer said:
			
		

> Im 13 years old, im not 20 so im not that good with grammer/puntuation. I can spell though so if I dont talk with good skills im sorry im really trying i swear.




Ok, so you're 13, that makes you old enough to comprehend that starting now to develop good literacy skills will pay off in future. It also means you should understand that with the very broad range of ages and experience on this board, another eager young teenager jumping in and expecting to be treated with kid gloves (that means with extra careful attention) is an unrealistic expectation.  

There are people on the board who have been in uniform longer, sometimes over twice as long, as you have been alive. You wouldn't approach them in the same manner if they were sitting in your mother's living room or at a school career day, so please don't pretend the internet gives you the freedom to behave poorly here. 

You're not the first to make such mistakes, and you will not be the last. If you learn from your early experiences here, you will find the Forums a valuable source of information on the Canadian Forces and a way to become familiair with some of the soldiers, sailors and airmen who serve your country.


----------



## muskrat89 (27 Aug 2005)

Frankie - It is often said that a person cannot listen while they are talking. In much the same way, you are not learning anything while pounding out comments and questions just as fast as you can. If you truly want to learn, and want to fit in - then stop typing and *read*. Reading as much of the site as possible will not only help you learn about things that interest you (such as WWII Campaigns), but will help you learn spelling, grammar, proper sentence structure, and a ton of other topics that you haven't even thought of yet.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Aug 2005)

Many NCOs and Officers of the Canadian Army went to North Africa for battle experience (Strome Galloway was one of them, commanding a company in an Irish infantry battalion in Tunisia).  However, no formed units were sent (though I met a veteran of 1 Survey Regiment RCA that seemed to get stationed there before Sicily - he had the Africa Star - not sure what his circumstances were).


----------



## army_infanteer (30 Aug 2005)

Ya i think it was France that gave them the most support.


----------



## Ben McLoughlin (2 Sep 2005)

Thats an interesting question, I think that we earned the most respect from our Allies during the Normandy campaign although we were somehwhat blamed for not being able to close the falaise pocket on time. But the greatest respect Canada has earned has most definatly come from Holland, I was there for the 60th anniversery of the liberation and there were more Canadians flags there than I've ever seen in Canada! The Dutch we so thankfull and often stopped to thank the veterans, they appreciate what Britain and the US did during Market Garden but will always hold Canada in the highest regard for sticking with them during the last winter of the war. What Canada did in Holland is widely forgotten by most of our Allies because they were busy concentrating on the Battle of the Bulge and getting to the Rhur. Thats why the Canadians fighting at the time reffered to themselves as the "Cinderella" army.

Ben McLoughlin


----------

